# RACE ALERT : 2005 ROAR Region 1 New England Carpet On-road Championships



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

Hobby Chamber will host the 2005 ROAR Region 1 New England Carpet On-road Championships on 1/23/05. This is a level 2 race. This is one of the last ROAR sanctioned events at this facility before the Regional and the Nationals. Don’t miss your chance to run under ROAR rules and get a setup for this carpet.



Check www.hobbychamber.com fro more information.



Regards,

Chris Raffaelli

ROAR Region 1 Director

914 715 5620 cell

914 788 9829 fax

[email protected]



The current ROAR Region 1 ‘What’s Going On?’ Calendar can be found at:

http://www.localendar.com/public/region1



For more information about ROAR, please visit:

www.roarracing.com



Download the ROAR membership application here:

http://www.roarracing.com/join/pdfs/2000app.pdf


----------

